
5 Sales-Spiking Website Tweaks Gurus Don’t Know - JayInt
http://attentionthievery.informationhighwayman.com/
======
kaens
Ok, what the heck is this?

I decided to go ahead and throw an email at this to see if anything came up.
The wording sets my "scam" sensors off like mad. Maybe I just have a learned
response to "one step away", "just one click away', "don't let anything stop
you know" types of wording.

Anyhow, after seeing that the "click here to enroll for free" thing ...
actually seemed to do that, it sent me a confirmation email -- with more "red-
flag" wording, a confirmation link, _and a VCard_ on it of all things.

The link did the normal confirmation jump, and included a download to a "cheat
sheet" for creating a business website that sells.

The cheat sheet has actual content. A lot of it. A lot of it's "common sense",
and there's an interesting consistent misspelling, but it's not bullshit.

This is either a very prolonged scam, which I'm starting to doubt, or what
could be a hugely successful marketing campaign for this person and their
company. If they're being legitimate in their claim of sending out "one email
a day" with a tip to people, for free, where that tip isn't bullshit but is
just something that the type of people who respond to "red-flag" wording don't
know (or might not, or whatever), that's .... that's a huge market. That will
pay you. And you'd be "doing good", reducing ignorance.

Maybe I'm reading too much into this, maybe I'm not. Guess I'll have to wait a
few days to make a call though.

Edit: Found the product, at $197. That said, if the emails he sends out are
legit, it's a novel (to me) method of using this type of thing for sales /
marketing of a product that has any sort of substance, and it may very well be
worth $200 for the type of people that would buy it. I'm keeping an eye on
this.

